# Size question about 2014 Motobecane Le Champion SL Titanium



## dd123 (Sep 14, 2012)

Few details:

Got a Ti itch, so just researching.
BD MB Ti looks good with rave reviews..
40yr old/male/fit but not interested in very racy geo.

Cycling Inseam: 32.50 inches barefoot 
Your Height: 70.50 inches barefoot
Riding Style: Not into racing , I like comfortable upright position.

I tried few bikes and found they have 180mm of HT length with effective TT length of 56 cm. I liked this kind of endurance geometry.

Again, Not into racing, want a comfortable bike with upright position. I am looking into Le Champion Ti and wondering between 53 cm Vs 56cm. 53 cm seems bit small and 56cm seems bit large.

Geo at: https://www.bikesdirect.com/products/motobecane/images/sl-ti-xiv-geo.jpg


I may pull the trigger on one of the size and in the worst case, may return if I don't like the fit.

I currently ride felt z85 54 cm which seems to be a tiny bit small.


Seeking current MB Ti owners about their measurements and bike size 

so, would it be 53cm or 56 cm ?

Thanks


----------



## linded (Aug 12, 2011)

I would suggest going with the 56cm frame size. You say that you prefer an upright position on the bike which usually means that you prefer the handlebars to be near or at seat level. The Ti now has a carbon steer tube which generally means no more than 40mm of spacers between the headset and bars. Therefore, you would want a larger size frame so that you can adjust the seat height accordingly, since you cannot raise the HB's any higher without going with a more upsloping stem. 

You could then adjust the HB reach by switching out to a shorter stem, but you may find that is not necessary.

I am about the same height, leg length, and riding style as you, and this is the way I would go. On my bikes, all with level top tubes, I ride 58 and 59cm frames.


dd123 said:


> Few details:
> 
> Got a Ti itch, so just researching.
> BD MB Ti looks good with rave reviews..
> ...


----------



## dd123 (Sep 14, 2012)

Thanks,
For 56cm, the Effective top tube is 57.2 cm , bit large for me.., longer reach..


----------



## linded (Aug 12, 2011)

Yes, but you can always shorten the stem by 1 cm if need be. However, you may find that may not be necessary. Also, when you lower the seat height to match the HB height, you also are shortening the reach.


----------



## dd123 (Sep 14, 2012)

Thanks Linded..


----------



## dd123 (Sep 14, 2012)

linded said:


> Yes, but you can always shorten the stem by 1 cm if need be. However, you may find that may not be necessary. Also, when you lower the seat height to match the HB height, you also are shortening the reach.



THanks Linded,

I ended up buying almost brand new but from a individual seller Litespeed T5 with 57 cm Effective Top Tube with 190 mm Heat Tube Length. This is a bit large for my size as I am 5'10.5'' but I wanted a little bit bigger one for more comfortable/upright ride. I am hoping this would be comfortable for me. I have not gotten any time to ride on this as I am traveling for next 2 weeks.
Once I start riding, I'd dial in the fit.

I like to be on my own to some extent rather than relying on LBS as I get to know more about bikes and bike fit as well.

Thanks


----------



## linded (Aug 12, 2011)

Sounds like a great choice size-wise. With it's up sloping top tube, stand over should not be an issue, and with the taller head tube, you should be able to get those HB's up near saddle level so that you can achieve a more upright posture. Also, raising the HB's brings them back toward you, thus shortening the effective top tube length, which I know has been worrying you. Going with a larger frame just gives you more fitment options. I know that it works for me. Good luck with your new ride.


----------



## dd123 (Sep 14, 2012)

linded said:


> Sounds like a great choice size-wise. With it's up sloping top tube, stand over should not be an issue, and with the taller head tube, you should be able to get those HB's up near saddle level so that you can achieve a more upright posture. Also, raising the HB's brings them back toward you, thus shortening the effective top tube length, which I know has been worrying you. Going with a larger frame just gives you more fitment options. I know that it works for me. Good luck with your new ride.


Thanks
Stand over height is good. I still have almost 2 inches of clearance over the top tube ..

I am sure it'd work good for me
The previous bike was bit short and I had neck back pain after long rides


----------



## JasonB176 (Aug 18, 2011)

Their sizes definitely run big. I have a 54 Specialized and it fits me slightly smaller than the 53 Motobecane. I'm not complaining though. I like the more upright fit and am glad I went with the 53 over the 51.


----------



## Jortyle (Jun 22, 2014)

Wow. Lots of sizing issues with this model. Im also hung up between 56 and 59... 34" barefoot inseam. Com cyclist fit calculator tells me I need a bike with 59-60cm verticle tube and 565 effective top tube (T-Rex). Ive heard, "when in doubt go with top tube" but im worried about having my seat jacked up too high and my bars too low at 56 and the 59 having way too much reach... any ideas?


----------



## dd123 (Sep 14, 2012)

Quick Update:

Just wanted to update that one month back I bought a used but almost new LiteSpeeed T5 with SRAM Force build. The size is Large with ETT = 57 cm.
I test rode it and liked the feel of the bike and bought it on a whim. After that I took it to my Bike Fitter in San Diego and he told me that the bike fits like a glove to me. I told my need for riding ie comfy ride nothing too racy. He advised to me tweak the stem as I ride more but he finds everything dialed in properly for me. The stem size is 110mm and if needed I can go to 90mm but I don't see the need for it.

I am 5'10.5'' and I was concerned that bike would be tad bit big for me but that does not seem to be the case. Also, in my previous bike Felt z85 with ETT 54.5cm, I used to get neck and lower back pain even after a ride of 10-15 miles. With this bike, I don't get those pains. 
The new comfy ride is definitely suiting me more and I like the look and feel of the bike.
I am happy that I bought a bit bigger size as I feel very good on bike now with no pains. I ride in a traffic and need to keep my head up and this bike set up helps.
Thanks all in this forum to help me out


----------



## dd123 (Sep 14, 2012)

Since I bough this bike off a private seller, I learnt a lot about bike sizing and thus it was a good exercise.
When I bought my first bike felt z85, I simply bought it from my LBS and was not too happy with the fitting. But I didn't know that I am not happy with my Felt's fitting before I rode my current Ti for couple of hundreds of miles.

I think, general public should go for a bit bigger bike size, A good article about bike size: Learn About Bikes with Rivendell Bicycle Works

I also learnt that what you need is a bike which fits in a ball park. A size up or down may not make a big difference. All the fine tunings can be done by changing different variables in the bike e,g, Stem and others.


----------

